# Galego: Disque vai vir hoxe



## HUMBERT0

¿Qué quiere decir esto? 
_Galego....Disque vai vir hoxe _
_Español...Dizque va a ??? hoy (lo que creo que dice)_

_Gracias / Grazas?_


----------



## Agró

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir esto?
> _Galego....Disque vai vir hoxe _
> _Español...Dizque va a ??? hoy (lo que creo que dice)_
> 
> _Gracias / Grazas?_



*Dice que va a venir hoy*.

Aunque me parece que hay un error en *disque*.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola:
Que yo sepa,
Dis que = dice que;
Disque = acaso; quizá, tal vez.

En este caso diría que es _quizás vendrá hoy_.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Gracias a ambos. 
En español existe dizque= dicen que, pero tiene la connotación de supuestamente, según dice, según parece; puede indicar ironía o duda. 

No sé si ese “disque” en gallego sólo exprese “dice que” como traduce Agro, o si exista también un “dis que“ en gallego como menciona jonquiliser.

Lo que sucede es que como se parecen, por eso inmediatamente pensé en dizque, pero según otro hilo, en esas regiones debería significar “dice que”.

Saludos.


----------



## jonquiliser

Existe, existe, sin lugar a dudas, pero ¡lo dije mal! Dis que = dice*s* que. Dice que sería 'di que' (en portugués 'diz que').


----------



## maiteinliverpool

jonquiliser said:


> Existe, existe, sin lugar a dudas, pero ¡lo dije mal! Dis que = dice*s* que. Dice que sería 'di que' (en portugués 'diz que').



Vaya y yo que venía a poner que me sonaba fatal el "disque" ese jaja La semana que viene voy a galicia de vacaciones (mi madre es de ahí), ya preguntaré a los locales jeje


----------



## jonquiliser

Bueno, _disque_ puede ser de esas palabras 'inventadas' que en realidad no se utilizan (como _nembargantes_), eu que sei. Pero existir, existe, y en el idioma escrito se emplea. Mira también el Dicionario da RAG.

Pásalo bien por Galicia


----------



## HUMBERT0

Podría no ser una palabra inventada, sino un arcaísmo en gallego.
En el castellano peninsular y otras partes de Hispanoamérica ”dizque” es un arcaísmo, en otras regiones de la América española, como por ejemplo México, aún se usa con bastante frecuencia, aunque tiene un toque rústico y tiende usarse más en el habla coloquial.

Gracias jonquiliser, consulté el link. Entonces, si no entendí mal:

(Galego) Disque= Segundo parece ser, segundo se di
(Español) Diszque= Al parecer, según dice(n) que, según se dice, supuestamente
(Portugués) ¿?

Dis que (Galego) = Dice*s* que (Castellano) = ¿? (Portugués)
Di que (Galego)= Dice que (Castellano) = Diz que (Portugués)

Disque vai vir hoxe = Dizque va a venir hoy, (“según se dice/parece”, “supuestamente”, “quizás” vendrá hoy)
Dis que vai vir hoxe= Dices que va a venir “vendrá” hoy
Di que vai vir hoxe = Dice que va a venir “vendrá” hoy

Gracias maiteinliverpool, haber que noticias traes de Galicia. Esa palabreja es común, un arcaísmo, o qué.

Saúdos.


----------



## samlj

"Disque" efectivamente se utiliza como "parece ser", "dicen que".. etc. Y se utiliza habitualmente. Por lo tanto:


> Disque vai vir hoxe = Dizque va a venir hoy, (“según se dice/parece”, “supuestamente”, “quizás” vendrá hoy)
> Dis que vai vir hoxe= Dices que va a venir “vendrá” hoy
> Di que vai vir hoxe = Dice que va a venir “vendrá” hoy


es correcto


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Disque* no tiene nada de inventado, está vivísima en el habla y es un típico giro idiomático gallego para no afirmar ni negar (como _seica_). Su formación es una soldadura de *di* (3ª sg. pres ind.) *se* (morfema de impersonal procedente del reflexivo y paralelo al español y al portugués, con el valor del _on_ francés) y la conjunción *que* (que introduce completivas). La soldadura se dio en la sintaxis por la frecuencia de uso de los tres elementos en este orden. La evolución es *dise que> disque*. Nada de inventado y muy viva en la lengua. La mejor traducción al español es _se dice, cuentan, parece que_.


----------

